# Michelles Taxidermy Mounts



## Michelles_Taxidermy

Here are a few pictures of some of my Mounts.


----------



## Michelles_Taxidermy




----------



## Lance_M.

nice


----------



## greenheadfallon

:beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact

That second mount is a beaut, I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## Madison

Nice mounts.. What are the patchy spots on the last two mounts caused from?? Looks like the deer were shedding or something..


----------



## Rick Acker

Deer Master...I like! Nice work!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Madison said:


> Nice mounts.. What are the patchy spots on the last two mounts caused from?? Looks like the deer were shedding or something..


I was wondering the same thing... :-?

IMO... I don't think I could look at a deer with a spotty hide.


----------



## bullocklabradors

Nice Job!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Michelles_Taxidermy

The last 2 pictures are of the same deer. Those marks are from fighting with ither deer. They can also be caused by deer that hang out in this brush. It's natural to see deer doen here with those kinda marks. Deer don't get thing coats of hair in the winter like up north. Fight marks show up a lot more and their is not a whole lot that can be done about it. I like a deer with fight marks. It's natural.


----------



## WingedShooter7

awesome mount i like the one of the doe being ive never seen a doe mount before


----------



## Fossilman

Nice,really nice..................Where you out of??????????
Do you do fish mounts too????


----------



## bigpaws

Yeah I want to have my doe mounted like that one! :beer:


----------

